# Which Shotgun for waterfowl?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So to make a long story short, My older brother has Stage 4 Colon caner. He is currently on Chemotherapy (which seems to be working) and will be through all the hunts this year. He is my hunting partner and that isn't going to change this year. He would still like to hunt as much as possible. He has a port put into his chest for the chemo and he wants to be gentle on that as much as possible. He is wanting to know which shotgun out there has the less kick or shoots the smoothest. We would imagine a semi auto does, but we really have never shot any before. He would really like to stay with a 12 Ga. 

So we would like to pose the question to all of you. Which would be the best shotgun for him? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks



.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would go with a semi auto gas operated. You may also want to stick with 2 3/4 inch shells and add a good recoil pad to it. We personally use older Remington 1100's but my late dads Browning B2000 (not made anymore) seems to have less felt recoil than the 1100's. I am told there are semi auto's out there that have even less recoil than that. Also there is some company that makes a recoil absorbing stock that you can replace your regular stock with. I know all this because last year I had shoulder issues and a month before duck season started I couldn't even hold a gun against my shoulder.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Look at any Beretta with the "kick off" system. They are the softest shooting guns I've shot, but they are not cheap.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a lot of good gas operated autoloaders on the market that will have minimal recoil. You ask a tough question and will probably get a dozen different responses. I'm sure there are a few inertia guns that would work well also. I would gauge down to a 20 and never look back. 12 gauges are over rated in the duck marsh, they make for a better upland gun too.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Remington versa max or v3 shimmed to fit him, shooting a slow 2 3/4", 1 Oz load. It don't get any softer then that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What's your style hunting? If its small pot hole on a bucket hunts or layout hunting I would pick a gas semi auto 20. 

If he would like to sample the recoil of several different guns? We usually shoot 5 stand and skeet at Lee Kay on Weds and Sundays. Your welcome to join us.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll rule out the Stoeger semi autos for you in case someone tells you to get one. They do kick harder than most.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I am a Benelli guy to the core, but my brothers both shoot SX3's and they have to be the softest recoiling guns I have ever shot. Also, fowlmouth speaks the truth about 20's. For years I thought of them as a "starter" gun, not anymore - they are a blast to shoot and, just like anything - if the shooter does their part, they are very deadly.

Sorry to hear about your brother, but its great to hear the chemo is working!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

JerryH said:


> What's your style hunting? If its small pot hole on a bucket hunts or layout hunting I would pick a gas semi auto 20.
> 
> If he would like to sample the recoil of several different guns? We usually shoot 5 stand and skeet at Lee Kay on Weds and Sundays. Your welcome to join us.


 Thanks I will pass the info along.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> Thanks I will pass the info along.


I'll agree and disagree with Jerry at the same time.

Recoil is a function of gun weight, ejecta weight and speed. If he goes to a light 6lb 20 gauge but shoots a 3" 7/8 1550 fps Kent faststeel load then it will still kick pretty hard. But if he drops down to a 2 3/4" 3/4 Oz load at say 1400 fps, then recoil will be far more manageable.

Question is can he belive he can kill ducks with that light of a load? Shooting is 90% a mental game remember

If it helps tell him I have killed 200+ ducks the last 2 years with a 5/8 Oz load of 4 shot out of a 28 gauge. Just have to keep it to your and it's limits and he'll do just fine (this combo kills solid to 35 yards by the way)

Last but most important when managing Recoil, the gun has to fit him correctly, a proper fit gun makes all the difference when it comes to recoil. Make sure what ever (gas operated semi auto ) he gets, that it comes with shims to adjust length, drop and cast.

Best wishes and prayers to him and his family through this trial. Hope all goes well!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Benelli Comfortech stocks sure eat up a lot of the recoil along with the semi auto action. But by golly they are expensive.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

hamernhonkers said:


> I'll agree and disagree with Jerry at the same time.
> 
> Recoil is a function of gun weight, ejecta weight and speed. If he goes to a light 6lb 20 gauge but shoots a 3" 7/8 1550 fps Kent faststeel load then it will still kick pretty hard. But if he drops down to a 2 3/4" 3/4 Oz load at say 1400 fps, then recoil will be far more manageable.
> 
> ...


 Very good advice^^

What I had in mind and should of posted. I've shot the Federal 2 3/4" 3/4oz load of #4's at $80 per case and the recoil is very mild. The cheap Winchester 2 3/4" 3/4oz #6 shot from Walmart that I paid $6.79 per box is also quite surprisingly deadly on decoying ducks with mild recoil.

It would be good to put a fun shoot together and let him try out several different brands and gauges of guns. So he can get feel for what he's looking for.

Another option is buy a 12ga reloading press. Cheap ones come up on KSL often. With the right recipes you can load the 12ga down to 20ga payloads. That would have very soft recoil.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Fowlmouth--go 20 gauge just to err on the side of caution. Good luck to your brother.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Browning maxus is the lightest kicking gun there is period. I shoot the a5 and my daughter has the maxus. She has been shooting it since she was 13. 
And I do own a A5,sx3,sbe,stoger,versamax also had a beretta. 
The vesamax probably second and then sx3


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> Browning maxus is the lightest kicking gun there is period. I shoot the a5 and my daughter has the maxus. She has been shooting it since she was 13.
> And I do own a A5,sx3,sbe,stoger,versamax also had a beretta.
> The vesamax probably second and then sx3


Well then... You obviously never fired an 870 with 31/2" shells. That sucker is much softer than the newer browning models.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to shoot a BPS in the marsh. 

That thing would rattle my fillings loose!


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

The Winchester sx3 is super light recoiling. You are welcome to shoot mine if you want to try it out.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v shot a benelli Nova for years, I bought a benelli M2 and will be using that this year as my primary gun! i'v only shot clays with it but its a smooth gun. I hope i'm lethal out in the marsh with it!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, it is greatly appreciated. Right now he did shoot the Nova, he is a bit nervous shooting it. You guys bring up many different things to think about. I will definitely pass this info along.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I used to shoot a BPS in the marsh.
> 
> That thing would rattle my fillings loose!


My dad has a BPS he's been carrying in the marsh for years. It's an awesome gun but man, they're not light by any means. It does soak up the recoil on the 3 1/2" shells though.

I just bought a Franchi Affinity and I'm loving it. Recoil is soft, it points and shoots naturally, and has a surprisingly good trigger for a shotgun. I let the old man shoot it and now he wants one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have many great options that would work for your brother at the Farmington Cabelas. Most of the guns that have been mentioned in this post are on the shelf at cabelas along with a few that haven't been mentioned that would work. If you want to come in and look at some of the options to get a feel for them and to compare prices shoot me a PM and we can figure a time out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Crndgs8 said:


> Well then... You obviously never fired an 870 with 31/2" shells. That sucker is much softer than the newer browning models.


I used one of them for one season and sold it for what I paid for it used. On different trips I separated my shoulder, dislocated my jaw, broke a collar bone and lost 7 teeth.....other than that it was a really fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased a new 870 super mag and couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Biggest pile of donkey $hit I have ever owned.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My 870 mag almost knocked me out of fowlmouths boat. Bought me a Weatherby 20 gauge--- love it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> My 870 mag almost knocked me out of fowlmouths boat. Bought me a Weatherby 20 gauge--- love it.


I still use my 1974 3" magnum 870 Wingmaster when the 870's were actually a good gun. I did put a limbsaver recoil pad on it though with my bad shoulder and it takes the sting out of the recoil and makes it more like a push. On occasions I will use one of my 1100's but I am still very partial to my 42 year old Wingmaster.


----------



## GoAggies (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd like to think my brother, hunting777, for posting this for me. And also for getting my bull mounted, which can be seen in the hunting forun. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and advice. The past seven weeks of been tough, by duck season I will be done with eight rounds of chemo and have only four left. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. As I sit back and think about it, ( because as of late I do a lot of sitting and thinking, too tired to do much else)...it doesn't really matter which gun I get ( hopefully one the doesn't kick too hard), what matters is the time I get to spend with my boys and family. That is what hunting is all about time well spent with loved ones, enjoying this beautiful country we live in. Thanks you all for your kind words and support..Clay....Go Aggies!!!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

GoAggies said:


> I'd like to think my brother, hunting777, for posting this for me. And also for getting my bull mounted, which can be seen in the hunting forun. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and advice. The past seven weeks of been tough, by duck season I will be done with eight rounds of chemo and have only four left. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. As I sit back and think about it, ( because as of late I do a lot of sitting and thinking, too tired to do much else)...it doesn't really matter which gun I get ( hopefully one the doesn't kick too hard), what matters is the time I get to spend with my boys and family. That is what hunting is all about time well spent with loved ones, enjoying this beautiful country we live in. Thanks you all for your kind words and support..Clay....Go Aggies!!!


Go Aggies!!!

That's the statement I agree with most in this thread.

The other is that a good gas operated semi-auto 20 gauge is way softer than any 12 and kills birds just as well. I have been shooting a 20 gauge for years and years, gone through several 12 gauges, and I always seem to come back to the 20.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got a franchi affinity 20 gauge it's very light with modest recoil. Your welcome to take it out for a shoot to see if you like it! Hell, I don't even duck hunt and will be hunting big game during that time anyways. Take her out for a spin anytime you want she deserves to shoot some ducks!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

GoAggies said:


> I'd like to think my brother, hunting777, for posting this for me. And also for getting my bull mounted, which can be seen in the hunting forun. Thanks to all of you for your opinions and advice. The past seven weeks of been tough, by duck season I will be done with eight rounds of chemo and have only four left. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. And I hope I feel well enough to get out. As I sit back and think about it, ( because as of late I do a lot of sitting and thinking, too tired to do much else)...it doesn't really matter which gun I get ( hopefully one the doesn't kick too hard), what matters is the time I get to spend with my boys and family. That is what hunting is all about time well spent with loved ones, enjoying this beautiful country we live in. Thanks you all for your kind words and support..Clay....Go Aggies!!!


 As a fellow cancer treatment patient (stage 3 colon) I can well relate to your plight. I have the port installed as well. I have finished my first course of chemo/radiation and are waiting for surgery around the end of sept. then I get another round of chemo to finish up if all goes well.

I have a whole gaggle of shotguns, from 410 to 10 ga. I just recently started testing a few to see what I could tolerate myself. I have no problem with the recoil so far as long as I take care of my my gun mount location, in other words I have to correctly place the stock in shoulder and not get it over onto my port. I have found excessive haste in throwing up your gun can and will lead to getting it on my port. it hurts to do that but my doctor assured me I cant damage it:shock:. If I knew then what I knew now, when they installed it, I would have made them put it on the left side (im right handed, sure would have saved a lot of hassle)

I haven't tested out my new A-5 or SBE 12ga's yet, but I want to soon. I have no problem shooting my 20 ga's and yes those kill ducks as well as a 12 in most cases, I even use them on geese some. I shoot a M-2 benelli but I also have one of those Weatherby SA-08 20 ga's as well. While they are by no means an M-2; those are great guns for the money, probably the best in that price range.

Good luck and Godspeed on healing fast, its not an easy process to suffer.


----------



## GoAggies (Jul 9, 2009)

Mojo thank you for your post. I was thinking the same thing when I woke up from the port surgery why didn't I tell them to put it on the left side. But what's done is done. Good luck with your surgery, right now the chemo it's me so are I'm not sure I'll be able to get out this year. I think I may pick up a 20 gauge just in case. Best of luck in your fight.....I hope cancer gets cancer and dies:grin:. Go Aggies!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have blessed so far, I whisked right through 6 weeks of concurrent radiation/chemo treatments with little to no side effects other than being a little tired and some bad muscle cramp pains. My doctors said I was the rare patient who was barely affected by it. 

My issues started when it ended and I begin to heal up from it all. It hurt like $$$$ across my pelvic region then to to top it off I got a bladder infection. It's been constant pain and muscle cramping down there; basically feels like someone is following me around kicking me in the balls.

I still manage to get around the ranch and I've slowly been building a little strength up. I've started to get my deer setups ready although I'm sure I'll miss the opener down here, but we have a long season and you can hunt with whatever weapon is legal at the time. I even set up a crossbow with a crank chocked because I knew i wouldn't be able to draw my compound. I have several wall worthy bucks on my cameras and 3 months to hunt them. Plenty of time to make it happen.

Presently I'm awaiting the start of dove on sept 1st followed by our early goose/ teal hunt. I'm going to get out as much as I can on those in case into don't go as well as planned after surgery. I've even sowed a little millet yesterday on th ranch pond edges for the ducks


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I shoot the affinity 20 gauge and have fallen in love with the gun, It kicks but the recoil is minimal compared to a 12 and kills ducks right along with them. I shoot an IC choke with #4 loads so I am not reaching out there as far as fowlmouth with his full choke but it does very well within 40 yrds.


----------

